# People who fillup and then



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Do their weekly shop in the Garage shop when they can see people waiting to get to the Optimax pump 
Why cant the just pull forward enough to let me fill up instead of having to wait 15min for them to decide on what bloody chocolate they want or magazine  
Jonah


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Normally there are more pumps with optimax in each petrol stations. Do you only have one?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

Had one myself today. Optimax pump of course.
The classic young Mum (not remotely attractive) in a people carrier (can also be substituted for a bloody great big 4 x 4 that they can't see over the steering wheel of). 
Strolls back to said shitheap at a snails pace only to sit there eating her fucking 8th Mars bar (or something) of the day. 
Fat beeatch!

I need to chill................. ;D


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Completely agree with this!

Also the idiots who ignore all directional signage and mess up the forecourt by facing the wrong way!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

oh isn't life hard? :


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

no! but always feel better after a good old rant!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Carry a trolley jack, assuming they haven't left it in gear you can lift the back axle up and drag the car away. ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> Carry a trolley jack, assuming they haven't left it in gear you can lift the back axle up and drag the car away. ;D


Assuming FWD, lift the front - what woman driver knows what the hand brake is for? <suit of armour going on>


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Had one myself today. Optimax pump of course.
> The classic young Mum (not remotely attractive) in a people carrier (can also be substituted for a bloody great big 4 x 4 that they can't see over the steering wheel of).
> Strolls back to said shitheap at a snails pace only to sit there eating her fucking 8th Mars bar (or something) of the day.
> Fat beeatch!
> ...


Why don't you petition the government for special pumps that only important people like you can use. That would prevent the riff-raff stopping you get on with your incredibly important day.


----------



## ChasTT (Oct 17, 2002)

> Why don't you petition the government for special pumps that only important people like you can use. That would prevent the riff-raff stopping you get on with your incredibly important day


Top answer! ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

worse still are the wankers who dont even fill up their cars with petrol. They block a pump even though they are only there to do grocery shopping and there is ample parking round the side of the garage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

R1 wrote:


> Why don't you petition the government for special pumps that only important people like you can use. That would prevent the riff-raff stopping you get on with your incredibly important day.


I'm obviously not as important as someone who spends all their life feeling as superior to everyone else as you do. 
Love your work.......


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> worse still are the wankers who dont even fill up their cars with petrol. Â They block a pump even though they are only there to do grocery shopping and there is ample parking round the side of the garage.


I am guilty of this but only coz the petrol garage has no parking spaces available.

And I also turn my car around so that i dont have to pull the pump over the car. 2 reasons why i do this, 1) coz i dont want to spill drips of petrol on my car and look like a twat wiping it off, 2) I dont want any part of the pump or the hoses to touch my car and scratch it.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Do you ever wonder if getting stressed over trivial matters takes it's toll in terms of years off your life? I know that I get wound up by stuff like this, but my missus is the most laid back lady I know and reminds me that raising my blood pressure over something as trivial as this isn't good for my health.

Thankfully, she isn't with me 24/7 as I enjoy a good rant/wind up as much as the next man.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> R1 wrote:
> 
> I'm obviously not as important as someone who spends all their life feeling as superior to everyone else as you do.
> Love your work.......


Extraordinary.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Do you ever wonder if getting stressed over trivial matters takes it's toll in terms of years off your life?


Slightly off topic but I've been thinking the same thing. I'm going to learn to meditate so I can chill myself out instead of getting stressed out. Of course stopping smoking, eating more healthily and a good excercise regime probably ought to figure somewhere in my live longer plan too


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Or you could sit in a box, meditate and dream about how many millions you will rake in after 44days.

That sort of shit has gotta put extra years on your life!!!


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

You can't win tho'.
I fill up in Basingstoke, and pull forward as normal to free up the pump in a busy morning rush and go to the shop. The (barely-english-speaking!) bloke on the counter goes mental - don't do that next time as it's impossible to remember more than one number at a time....


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> my missus is the most laid back lady I know


I've known a few like her in my time.  ;D


----------

